# Machida criticizes Dana White



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I totally agree with Lyoto!

If you are the President of the company, you don't just walk around and tell everybody that you thought, that your champion lost the fight! It's dumb and very very disrespectful precisely because the decision was that close.


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

I totally Disagree with the Ex Champion.

Dana White is no better than you or me and he is entitled to his opinion over a winner of a fight weather you think its professional or not.

Machida got the shit kicked out of his legs and lost that fight easy. Im betting shogun will woop his ass again to this Saturday only this time those kicks will probably break him.

shogun has some nasty leg kicks, and barring any injury, he should put a beat down on machida.


Nothing pisses me off more than when a champion gets a gift decision and then is all delusional and he thinks he won because of his inflated ego. 

Im not surprised he and Silva are best friends foreverz and will not fight. Both of their time is up as champs anyway after Chael beats down silva.

I bet both of them will be begging White for another shot after this, and i say screw em both.


----------



## nickt12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to agree.

Although im not a Dana hater I do think he gets too involved and too personal which isn’t really what the president of a company should be doing.

I also thought him storming off during the Anderson fight was completely un-professional.

Leave the debating and opinions to fans and media.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

nickt12 said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Although im not a Dana hater I do think he gets too involved and too personal which *isn’t really what the president of a company should be doing.*
> I also thought him storming off during the Anderson fight was completely un-professional.
> ...


I agree completely. I had the fight for Shogun but it is wrong imo to go public and say your champion didnt really win in his opinion. Even Don King wouldnt say that (he was smarter.) A good promoter would keep his opinion to himself and just say 'lets do it again'. And to bash A Silva and let the world know how angry you are at his performce by throwing your cell phone :confused02: is just ridiculous


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

nickt12 said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Although im not a Dana hater I do think he gets too involved and too personal which isn’t really what the president of a company should be doing.
> 
> ...


bud dana had every single right to storm off during the silva/maia fiasco because he was trying to break into a new market and than what happens? in the main-event, some guy starts dancing like a voodoo man, it was the peoples first time at a ufc event and paid good money to be entertained like they where told they would be. now watching some lanky man have seizures was not worth the price of admission.


dana also has the right to criticize his champions/fighters if a decision is made that does not meet the approval of him an many people within the MMA community.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree that Dana is entitled to his opinion, but i think its totally disrespectful to discredit your own champion like that and same with the Anderson situation. Dana just makes the situation worse by doing that IMO, I mean if Dana didnt make a big deal about the Anderson problem and kept it all behind closed doors it would never have been that big of problem to start with. Everyone would of just said yeah it was boring in the last 2 rounds, lets move on, but because Dana made a deal of it everyone else did.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> I agree that Dana is entitled to his opinion, but i think its totally disrespectful to discredit your own champion like that and same with the Anderson situation. Dana just makes the situation worse by doing that IMO, *I mean if Dana didnt make a big deal about the Anderson problem and kept it all behind closed doors it would never have been that big of problem to start with.* Everyone would of just said yeah it was boring in the last 2 rounds, lets move on, but because Dana made a deal of it everyone else did.


If he didn't make a big deal about it, he would have been made out to be biased. I would be willing to bet if Strikeforce had a title bout that went like Silva fight, he would have been all over the press talking crap. Although, I think he should have kept his opinion to himself with the Machida fight. That decision was not in his or his fighters control. The Anderson fight was all Anderson's doing.


----------



## Tarzanman (May 6, 2010)

Dana is clearly a hands-on type of manager... and since most of the fighters are very loosely affiliated with the UFC, he probably thinks it is important for the both the public and the fighters to actually SEE that he stays involved and is very plugged in and cognizant of the product that UFC delivers to the fans.

As such, when a bullsh** decision comes down that undermines the legitimacy of the UFC as a fair & competitive fighting league (which the Shogun fight definitely was), then it is also important for Dana to go on the record if he sees a problem.

Its not a case of him playing favorites, or criticizing Machida. It is a case of a very blatant, visible gaffe that millions of people paid money to see. 

If the Lakers scored 90 points in a game against the Spurs who scored 68... would you expect the referee to give the game to the Spurs? Of course not.... and if that did happen, the NBA commissioner would definitely go on the record with a comment if something like that ever happened.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have no problem with Dana giving his opinion on the fight. It's not like he trashed Machida; he simply said that he believed Shogun won the fight.

Frankly, I respect the fact that Dana didn't lie about what he thought just to make Machida look better. He honestly thought Shogun won the fight, and he stated as much. He didn't do it in a disrespectful, Machida-trashing way, so I don't see the problem with it.

Machida is obviously sensitive about this because it seems like many/most think Shogun won, and it clearly bothers him. Perhaps it bothers him because, deep down, he's not so sure he won. Myself, and just about everybody I know, scored that fight for Shogun.

Machida: there's only one thing you can do about it now, and that's dominate and/or finish Shogun this time. That's the only way to really prove you're better, and to dispel the critics.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

It doesnt really matter to me...Dana is Dana and Lyoto operates soley on respect......pretty understandable hat Lyoto feels that way, for me it makes me smile because Dana just becomes another hater that Lyoto will prove wrong!!!!:thumbsup:

Gentlemen....Enjoy the fight!!!!!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

nyc05 said:


> I have no problem with Dana giving his opinion on the fight. It's not like he trashed Machida; he simply said that he believed Shogun won the fight.
> 
> Frankly, I respect the fact that Dana didn't lie about what he thought just to make Machida look better. He honestly thought Shogun won the fight, and he stated as much. He didn't do it in a disrespectful, Machida-trashing way, so I don't see the problem with it.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly!
+ rep for you!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> It doesnt really matter to me...Dana is Dana and Lyoto operates soley on respect......pretty understandable hat Lyoto feels that way, for me it makes me smile because Dana just becomes another hater that Lyoto will prove wrong!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Gentlemen....Enjoy the fight!!!!!


Liking 1 fighter more than another or seeing a decision that you think is bad doesnt make anybody a hater.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jcal said:


> Liking 1 fighter more than another or seeing a decision that you think is bad doesnt make anybody a hater.


 
Knockin them to the press when he is your champ does...K..Thanx!!!:thumbsup: Or read above and disagree with everyone else but the minority, what does it really say when you bash your champ!!!! You know...."Dana's secret assasin"!!!

Please if you hate on someone for their fight then your a ...........:thumbsup:

EDIT: I have 50 Mill on Cote' and Im shitting my pants!!!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got more respect for Lyoto after this interview, Not many fighters have the balls to go out and call Dana out for what he said.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

First time I've seen Machida not very happy in an interview.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

it was like 80%+ of the MMA community that thought Shogun won.

has nothing to do with haters or dana being a dick.

most fighters, trainers and analysts thought shogun won.

machida should critize everybody who has two feet and heartbeat that watched that fight live.

cuz most of them thought he lost.

i could post all the comments and mma site fight analysis but im too lazy and likely too stupid. if you dont believe that most of the MMA community thought Shogun won.... may the force (and the tinfoil hats) be with you.

i wish everybody watched "the voice vs joe rogan".... ppl talk about Joe like he is some biased clown that knows nothing. he knows more then 95% of the ppl here and would make all the ppl with their silly "joe influenced ppls decisions with his biased commentary" look so stupid i would enjoy him just ripping into them.... o well  im no joe rogan.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Dana seems to be a fan first and a boss later. The reason he is so well known is because he doesn't act like the regular boss who sits behind the scenes and arranges a match then doesn't say a word. He freely speaks his mind about the sport he loves, just like you and me. If I had to choose between Dana as a boring boss or a controversial fan, I'd go with the second choice.

And I highly doubt what Dana said was bad for UFC because judges aren't chosen by the UFC. Not only that but all of this "Shogun won," nonsense made this possibly the biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

lvkyle said:


> I totally Disagree with the Ex Champion.
> 
> Dana White is no better than you or me and he is entitled to his opinion over a winner of a fight weather you think its professional or not.
> 
> ...


If you think for one second Shogun won that fight *easy*, you're simply showing that you have absolutely no idea how MMA works, and that goes for anyone else that shares this ridiculous delusional opinion, not just this noob.

There is no need to yet again break down this fight, that is the most redundant topic on this and any other mma forum in existence. The fact is that fight was razor close, and had Shogun come out the winner... Lyoto would have been just as deserving of an instant rematch as he was.

And as far as Chael beating Silva goes... I'm so confident that isn't going to happen I'll make a loser leaves the forum bet on that one. My gold account against your full red bar free one, fully knowing there is little to no risk for me.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I see Dana coming off back in a fighters mind because you put your heart into the fight and sometimes it might not go the way you thought, or how the fans/Dana thought, so you really dont want to hear anything really negative coming from your boss.

Dana is more of a boss that gets along with the fans, he thinks what we think about fights, makes it up to us in various ways and whatnot. Thats just how I see it.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I think Lyoto is very serious about the way people think about him, I'm not saying he's shallow like some high-school teenage girl. But he is definitely emotional about his fights and performance as you can see when he beat Rashad Evans and was crowned the new LHW champion, this is partly why he is so successful because he truly does want to be known as the greatest.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, bad move Machida... saying that Dana is making himself and the UFC look bad by disagreeing with the judge's decision, the judges aren't part of the UFC itself, they can judge for any promotion. Tut tut.

All these shit excuses are making you look bad Karate boy.

And people who talk about Lyoto being purely about honour and respect - he just said all that matters is the 'W' on his record. Obviously regardless of how he gets it...Honourable, respectful Champs don't defend an arguably poor decision.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

alizio said:


> it was like 80%+ of the MMA community that thought Shogun won.
> 
> has nothing to do with haters or dana being a dick.
> 
> ...


You speak the truth my friend 



AlphaDawg said:


> Dana seems to be a fan first and a boss later. The reason he is so well known is because he doesn't act like the regular boss who sits behind the scenes and arranges a match then doesn't say a word. He freely speaks his mind about the sport he loves, just like you and me. If I had to choose between Dana as a boring boss or a controversial fan, I'd go with the second choice.
> 
> And I highly doubt what Dana said was bad for UFC because judges aren't chosen by the UFC. Not only that but all of this "Shogun won," nonsense made this possibly the biggest PPV of the year.


Agreed 100%


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Wow, bad move Machida... saying that Dana is making himself and the UFC look bad by disagreeing with the judge's decision, the judges aren't part of the UFC itself, they can judge for any promotion. Tut tut.
> 
> All these shit excuses are making you look bad Karate boy.
> 
> And people who talk about Lyoto being purely about honour and respect - he just said all that matters is the 'W' on his record. Obviously regardless of how he gets it...Honourable, respectful Champs don't defend an arguably poor decision.


I'm not a Machida hater, but I think less of him since that fight and his reaction to criticism.
He should have been his first critic, saying that his performance sucked, and that it was a close one, and that he should have done better, and will do better next time...

And I respect Dana for saying what is on his mind!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

To be honest, I don't blame him for feeling negatively about what Dana said. Yeah, I felt that Shogun pulled off the win, but when you've done your best to perform well and get told by the game who once referred to you as 'Anderson Silva's successor', it's going to make you feel abit crap. 

That said, I still don't think Dana White had any malicious intent when he said what he said. I don't think he was just agreeing with the general public, he was really letting us know how he felt about the fight. It's just hard not to take it personally when you're the guy in the fight, though.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

suniis said:


> You speak the truth my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed 100%


I'm in the same boat as you, AlphaDawg, and alizio on this one. 

While I think Machida has every right to be upset that Dana disagreed with his victory, he has to realize that most of the people who saw the fight disagreed with the decision as well. As someone else said, if Machida has a problem with what Dana said, then he needs to prove that he's the real champion this weekend.

I'm kind of surprised to see so many people take offense to Dana giving his opinion. I don't see it as disrespectful at all. I'm glad the man has an opinion and doesn't just pretend that all is well when he truly disagrees with something.

Edit: Machida puts a lot of stock into the judge's opinions. Like we've never seen a poor decision by the judges in an MMA match before...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SM33 said:


> And people who talk about Lyoto being purely about honour and respect - he just said all that matters is the 'W' on his record. Obviously regardless of how he gets it...Honourable, respectful Champs don't defend an arguably poor decision.


Yeah that really got me. I was shocked to hear Machida's post fight words ; I thought he would be more gracious a la Page/Ninja but it was nothing like that, quite the opposite. He didn't even go and shake his opponent's hand, no show of respect whatsoever. The whole traditional Karate thing went out the window for me, and I thought he was a sore loser...err I mean sore winner. The only reason he won is because he didn't show no pain, and tried his best not to limp during the fight. I bet you if he did(like Page/Forrest) Shogun would have won. That I give Machida Kudos for because you know that shit hurt like a bitch and showed his discipline. To bad his discipline didn't show in other areas.

Before the fight I was a Machida fan, shit I was a Machida fan since the Franklin fight . Never was a Shogun fan and thought he was overrated, so it's not like I'm biased (FTR I do not think Shogun is overrated anymore). Sorry CC you're my boy but I must respectfully disagree lol.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> it was like 80%+ of the MMA community that thought Shogun won.
> 
> *has nothing to do with haters or dana being a dick.*
> 
> ...


 
I was talking about the people in this thread that thought Dana was out of line not Shogun or who won.....get on the right page!!!!!!


Let me tell you what Joe is, a BJJ nut hugger why??? uz he rolls and thinks its the best thing on the face of the earth. He was totally biased in that fight and Im not gonna even debate that cuz everyone who watched it for the most part agree's. 

Point is you are not going to win kicking someone in the body once then doing it again one time at a time.....

The countdown as I posted earlier showed Rua landing leg kicks and LoL, they had not enough footage to just show devestating leg kicks, so alot of the leg kicks they showed also showed Lyoto countering him....

It really was almost funny to watch and if you buy all that Crap that the UFC tries to spin and Joe Rogan who is their fron man then you need to do some evaluating....Rogan totally wwas only screaming another leg kick landed totally ignoring the 5 punch combo Shogun ate on the way in.....it was sickening!!!! I have read outside forum articles where it was mentioned his commentary was biased and then Goldie knowing nothing starts echoing everything Rogan says as usual.....SAD!!!!

The fight was super close and Machida won...Period!!! When he wins again on Sat this will be over and I can move on thank god!!!!


Again it was about the people on this thread that thought Dana was being a hater....

Most trainers didnt think Shogun won there was an article on the forum shortly after their fight the title was something to the effect of....

"Not sure why so many are up set with decision"

Under where quotes from several UFC fighters that thought Machida won so your first couple comments are innacurate...

But I still love you!!!!


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> I was talking about the people in this thread that thought Dana was out of line not Shogun or who won.....get on the right page!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Let me tell you what Joe is, a BJJ nut hugger why??? uz he rolls and thinks its the best thing on the face of the earth. He was totally biased in that fight and Im not gonna even debate that cuz everyone who watched it for the most part agree's.
> ...


when i fighter doesn't truly think he won the fight than he did not win the fight


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Machida is the champion of "one of" multiple divisions. This, "your champion" business is ridiculous. Machida isn't "Dana's" champion, he's one of the many champions of the UFC, a seat that can be filled and refilled by someone else without any concern to Dana. If the UFC consisted of a single division, then maybe this "your champion" rhetoric might have some credence. 

Also, it'd be disrespectful if most people thought Machida won and Dana gave some off-the-cuff personal opinion about how he felt Shogun should have won, but when Dana expresses something in line with the public opinion, where's the disrespect? He wasn't a single voice out there talking about how Shogun should have won, more sites, articles, posts and real world chatter had Shogun winning the fight. Dana might as well have been reading a teleprompter written by the public. 

A personal opinion that goes against the grain, I could see how that might come off disrespectful, cause that would seem Dana had a personal bias from the start, but offering an opinion that coincides with "MOST" people, short of primarily Machida specific fans is not disrespectful.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> If you think for one second Shogun won that fight *easy*, you're simply showing that you have absolutely no idea how MMA works, and that goes for anyone else that shares this ridiculous delusional opinion, not just this noob.
> 
> There is no need to yet again break down this fight, that is the most redundant topic on this and any other mma forum in existence. The fact is that fight was razor close, and had Shogun come out the winner... Lyoto would have been just as deserving of an instant rematch as he was.



I totally agree, but you have to Understand that little children like this And Davola, come here because they didn't get there fulfillment of attention and LOOOVE starting shit! 

And talk out of there ass and say shit like IT WAS A EASY WIN, because to a degree they don't know shit about Judging and the rest is Shit starting material..

Bunch of woman that love Drama if you ask me... I personally avoid Threads that have fighters i don't like, or avoid leaving a comment because its bullshit drama starting Crap....

But Joe Devola and some other little girls like him, u have to just over look it, because there opinion literally means shit when it comes to this stuff....

LOL Come fight night! :thumb02:


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Let me tell you what Joe is, a BJJ nut hugger why??? uz he rolls and thinks its the best thing on the face of the earth. He was totally biased in that fight and Im not gonna even debate that cuz everyone who watched it for the most part agree's. ]


I am not basing my opinion on what Rogan said during the fight...and I'm sure all the peeps who rewatched the fight and scored it and found Shogun as the winner didn't either...



coldcall420 said:


> It really was almost funny to watch and if you buy all that Crap that the UFC tries to spin and Joe Rogan who is their fron man then you need to do some evaluating....Rogan totally wwas only screaming another leg kick landed totally ignoring the 5 punch combo Shogun ate on the way in.....it was sickening!!!! I have read outside forum articles where it was mentioned his commentary was biased and then Goldie knowing nothing starts echoing everything Rogan says as usual.....SAD!!!!


Why would Rogan's comments have anything to do with this tread anyway?



coldcall420 said:


> The fight was super close and Machida won...Period!!!


Period? I don't think so...people have every right to disagree and comment on it...

All in all, judges mess up often and people are used to it.
But Machida's reaction to the people disagreeing was lame.

And the Machida nuthuggers who try to shut everyone else up should be more open to criticism also...


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a bit torn about this, part of me feels that the President of the company shouldn't publicly be dissing judges or referees. 

But in the end I prefer Dana saying what he feels rather than having another sports figurehead that says and does all the "right" things and only spoon feeds the fans information.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

FrodoFraggins said:


> I'm a bit torn about this, part of me feels that the President of the company shouldn't publicly be dissing judges or referees.
> 
> But in the end I prefer Dana saying what he feels rather than having another sports figurehead that says and does all the "right" things and only spoon feeds the fans information.


Exactly! We all know judging and refereeing is not foolproof...so why wouldn't people talk about it...

The more Dana disses bad refereeing and judging, the more it will change for the better IMHO...


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Knockin them to the press when he is your champ does...K..Thanx!!!:thumbsup: Or read above and disagree with everyone else but the minority, what does it really say when you bash your champ!!!! You know...."Dana's secret assasin"!!!


Dana wasn't bashing the champ for gods sake, he was bashing the judging of the fight. Dana's had a stick up his ass about judging scores for a long time.

Dana understandably wants the person he thought won the fight on scoring to win according to judges. I'm not saying his personal scoring was right, but Dana is definitely not a Machida hater.

As President he knows the UFC looks bad every time the judges give the win to the wrong fighter. And rather than keep quiet about it he talks about it publicly, probably in the false hope that things will change.

In the end I just don't think either fighter clearly won the fight and am not sure why Dana was so certain that Shogun won. With TUF he usually says "That's why you don't let it go to the judges". I'm not sure why he didn't leave it there with this fight. But I still strongly disagree that his critique of the judging makes him a Machida hater.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joe davola said:


> when i fighter doesn't truly think he won the fight than he did not win the fight


 
Thats awesome cuz Lyoto thinks he won the fight and so do the Judges....last time I checked thats what matters!!!!:thumb03:


@ Frodo....Dana has said in the past he didnt think that Machia should have won the fight....not once but several times.....


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, first I'll address the contributor bias and drama. Shogon lost the fight by decision. THIS IS A FACT. If you disagree with the decision at least be happy he is getting an immediate rematch as it is better than nothing. If Shogun whined as much as his fans... he wouldn't have any....

Now addressing Machida's comments-

Machida comes from traditional martial arts and in traditional martial arts you do NOT argue with the judges or question their decision. That would be a HUGE show of disrespect to the judges, the art, and yourself. Keep that perspective in mind and listen to the interview one more time.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Rogan totally wwas only screaming another leg kick landed totally ignoring the 5 punch combo Shogun ate on the way in.


Another total exaggeration, don't remember too many 5 punch combos, let alone the few counters which actually landed.



> But Joe Devola and some other little girls like him, u have to just over look it, because there opinion literally means shit when it comes to this stuff....


Great contribution, guess what, your contribution means shit! You little girl. Talkin about "bullshit drama crap", how do you expect people to respond to comments like that? Hypocrit.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> @ Frodo....Dana has said in the past he didnt think that Machia should have won the fight....not once but several times.....


That's not bashing Machida, how do you not see that? He's saying the judges got it wrong and that he agrees with those that felt Shogun should have won based on points.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh, Lyoto has the belt and they're having a rematch. Machida has the chance to ensure his legitimacy and Shogun has another chance at claiming what he almost won.

Remember Dana is basically an MMA fan with lots of power,
It doesn't matter to me what Dana says so much as what he does.

I don't hear any fans complaining about the rematch happening.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

That's Dana White for you, Lyoto should know that by now and just learn to deal with what the boss has to say like everyone else who has a job.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

I think It was on the roundtable or beat down, but breen and dj mentioned how Dana is more of a fan than a boss. They also mentioned in every event, Dana gives the fans the impression that the UFC puts on fights the fans want to see. One of the ways he does this is by giving the persona that he is a fan of ufc foremost and a boss second. It's an interesting business model because it turns him into a mark cuban like boss instead of the david stern's in the world. 

I'm not saying if this is the ideal way to act, but its hard to argue with his success.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

FrodoFraggins said:


> That's not bashing Machida, how do you not see that? He's saying the judges got it wrong and that he agrees with those that felt Shogun should have won based on points.


 
Im not going in circles....dude he has said it, it has been posted on this very forum....do some looking around. I completely understand what you are saying....I am not saying nor inferring that, again get away from the Judges for a sec, go watch the post fight presser from that card......


Dana has said he didnt think Machida won the fight and he was quoted as saying in the cage he went up to Shogun and told him I thought you won that fight......now stating that on National T.V. is disrespectful to a man who has been raised and bases all principals on respect....thats all dude!!!!

I know Dana has knocked the Judges but he also mentioned Machida.....trust me...:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

suniis said:


> I'm not a Machida hater, but I think less of him since that fight and his reaction to criticism.
> He should have been his first critic, saying that his performance sucked, and that it was a close one, and that he should have done better, and will do better next time...
> 
> And I respect Dana for saying what is on his mind!


 

You neg repped me??? May I ask why???:confused02:


EDIT: sorry for the double post....


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> The fight was super close and Machida won...Period!!!


This sounded like narrow-mindedness to me.
Like you wanted to close the subject, and not leave room for discussion...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I very much agree White should have remained objective, at least to the public, and called it what it was, a razor thin fight. If he scored Rua winning then great for him, he could have told Rua behind closed doors instead of right in front of Machida and the world. 

I think it was a serious faux pa, but White has said and done worse. And at least he gave us what might be the greatest fight of '10 for it!...I think I can find it in my heart to forgive him eventually.:thumb02:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, if you look at someones account and they have Machida as their avatar and signature you should just stop trying to have any sensible argument with them right then and there. Any arguing with them is pretty much pointless. The bias they hold for Machida is just ridiculous.
I don't know why, but for some reason the Machida fans are the most obnoxious fan boys of them all. It's like you either love Machida to the point of homosexuality or you hate him.

But how is that a dick move by Dana at all? Would you rather have him lie or keep it real? I for one enjoy having a president of a company that isn't afraid of his public image for once. He's a fan before he's a boss and that's something you should appreciate.


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> It doesnt really matter to me...Dana is Dana and Lyoto operates soley on respect......pretty understandable hat Lyoto feels that way, for me it makes me smile because Dana just becomes another hater that Lyoto will prove wrong!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Gentlemen....Enjoy the fight!!!!!


anyone with an opinion is a hater :sarcastic12:

i rewatched the fight last night and it couldve gone either way, i personally scored it in favor of shogun by 1 round.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, if you look at someones account and they have Machida as their avatar and signature you should just stop trying to have any sensible argument with them right then and there. Any arguing with them is pretty much pointless. The bias they hold for Machida is just ridiculous.
> I don't know why, but for some reason the Machida fans are the most obnoxious fan boys of them all. It's like you either love Machida to the point of homosexuality or you hate him.
> 
> But how is that a dick move by Dana at all? You would rather have him lie or keep it real? I for one enjoy having a president of a company that isn't afraid of his public image for once.


Uhhh...no? I'm a Machida fan. But I have not nor will I ever grasp hit nuts with any firmness. 

Is he a tremendous fighter? Yeah, he's got zero losses against several world class fighters, but he has had only one questionable decision. I didn't see Rua winning, but I recognize it was a razor thin margin. 

And I would disagree that Machida fans are the worst, GSP and Fedor fans rank #1/2 in my book. With Penn/Rua/Machida fanboys in 3, 4 and 5(in no specific order). 

Honestly, I've never met a Machida fan who was a ruthlessly annoying as many other kinds of MMA fans. Though I admit some Machida fans do genuinely believe he is unbeatable, but those fans tend to lick windows.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Points*

First, I'm a Machida fan but I don't like him in the way you just described. Second, Dana White is going to say whatever but he holds a double standard. He goes and criticises his fighters but when they do the same of him he cracks down on them. Examples being Rampage now and the former Tito problem. Lastly, he has no right to talk about freak shows now considering the freak show hes putting on with Randy Couture and James Toney!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Uhhh...no? I'm a Machida fan. But I have not nor will I ever grasp hit nuts with any firmness.
> 
> Is he a tremendous fighter? Yeah, he's got zero losses against several world class fighters, but he has had only one questionable decision. I didn't see Rua winning, but I recognize it was a razor thin margin.
> 
> ...


Well obviously there's some in-between fans. I'm talking about the super fans. You don't have the matching Machida avatar and sig anyway. Yeah, GSP and Fedor fans can get pretty obnoxious but, it's like the Machida super fans think he's god or something. They act like he's this super honorable traditional karate guy when in reality they know shit about his true life.

It's probably because the biggest fans are always the loudest so I notice it more.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, if you look at someones account and they have Machida as their avatar and signature you should just stop trying to have any sensible argument with them right then and there. Any arguing with them is pretty much pointless. The bias they hold for Machida is just ridiculous.
> I don't know why, but for some reason the Machida fans are the most obnoxious fan boys of them all. It's like you either love Machida to the point of homosexuality or you hate him.
> 
> But how is that a dick move by Dana at all? Would you rather have him lie or keep it real? I for one enjoy having a president of a company that isn't afraid of his public image for once. He's a fan before he's a boss and that's something you should appreciate.


 


rushStPierre said:


> anyone with an opinion is a hater :sarcastic12:
> 
> i rewatched the fight last night and it couldve gone either way, i personally scored it in favor of shogun by 1 round.


........:confused02:



Squirrelfighter said:


> Uhhh...no? I'm a Machida fan. But I have not nor will I ever grasp hit nuts with any firmness.
> 
> Is he a tremendous fighter? Yeah, he's got zero losses against several world class fighters, but he has had only one questionable decision. I didn't see Rua winning, but I recognize it was a razor thin margin.
> 
> ...


 
^^^THIS^^^


Just when I feel like no longer explaining myself......Squirrel comes to the rescue....thanks Dog, voted for you in that free account poll!!!!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Well obviously there's some in-between fans. You don't have the matching Machida avatar and sig anyway. Yeah, GSP and Fedor fans can get pretty obnoxious but, it's like the Machida super fans think he's god or something. They act like he's this super honorable traditional karate guy when in reality they know shit about his true life.
> 
> It's probably because the biggest fans are always the loudest so I notice it more.



Well there are two names of members who may at times be vehement in their defense of Machida but are intelligent posters, coldcall and bobbycooper. And they both are packing Machida avatars AND sigs. So I think there a huge range of variation among fans of eevry fighter...some are just raging douche-bags!



coldcall420 said:


> ........:confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thankya man! I appreciate it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Great contribution, guess what, your contribution means shit! You little girl. Talkin about "bullshit drama crap", how do you expect people to respond to comments like that? Hypocrit.


LOL! So i cant even say not to reply to u Little Drama acts without being a Hypocrite? Thats some funny shit right there!

So yeah guys take it from me and this little one.... Its pointless bullshit.... But some people cant get enough of it.... As u can see


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> ^^^WOW^^^
> So you neg rep me???? Have you read any of the rep ettiquete threads....an opinion is just that an opinion, let me school you a lil, you have 40 posts and full red rep....which basically means you opinion doesnt mean shit as everyone that has read anything from you neg repped you!!!
> 
> We dont neg rep for opinions and here's another clue for you....since tyour rep is all red your opinion means shit in terms of neg repping someone.....you have no reputation to neg rep.....get it???
> ...


This post may be the single most offensive thing I have read on this entire site. Period. Some one neg repped you because he believed you are extremely narrow minded when it comes to Machida so you threaten to make his time here a living hell. A threat to neg rep everything he does because he disagrees with you. His neg rep may or may not have been warranted - I happen to think it may have been - but your hissy fit was disgusting.

We all get it, Cold Call. You agree with the judges decision. The vast majority of mma fans, analysts, and fighters do not. You believe Machida is a paragon of honesty, respect, and discipline. Not everyone does. I myself have seen no real signs of this besides him talking about it. But everybody has the right to a different opinion. If somebody disagrees with yours and neg reps what does it matter? He doesn't have a lot of weight to throw around. It wouldn't have touched your reputation but you have to throw yours in his face with attached threats?

That's like me beating up a 10 year old white belt because he managed to land a punch on me in sparring. If you idolize someone who follows honor, respect, and discipline show some yourself.

And I understand I'm probably going to get neg repped for this but I really just don't care. That was extremely stupid.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, if you look at someones account and they have Machida as their avatar and signature you should just stop trying to have any sensible argument with them right then and there. Any arguing with them is pretty much pointless. The bias they hold for Machida is just ridiculous.
> I don't know why, but for some reason the *Machida fans are the most obnoxious fan boys of them all*. It's like you either love Machida to the point of homosexuality or you hate him.
> 
> But how is that a dick move by Dana at all? Would you rather have him lie or keep it real? I for one enjoy having a president of a company that isn't afraid of his public image for once. He's a fan before he's a boss and that's something you should appreciate.


Bullsh*t. GSP & Fedor nuthuggers are insane. How can you honestly say that?


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> ^^^WOW^^^
> So you neg rep me???? Have you read any of the rep ettiquete threads....an opinion is just that an opinion, let me school you a lil, you have 40 posts and full red rep....which basically means you opinion doesnt mean shit as everyone that has read anything from you neg repped you!!!
> 
> We dont neg rep for opinions and here's another clue for you....since tyour rep is all red your opinion means shit in terms of neg repping someone.....you have no reputation to neg rep.....get it???
> ...


Did I hurt your feelings? :sarcastic12:

If my neg repping you doesn't mean shit, then why do you care so much?

LOL...


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> ^^^WOW^^^
> So you neg rep me???? Have you read any of the rep ettiquete threads....an opinion is just that an opinion, let me school you a lil, you have 40 posts and full red rep....which basically means you opinion doesnt mean shit as everyone that has read anything from you neg repped you!!!
> 
> We dont neg rep for opinions and here's another clue for you....since tyour rep is all red your opinion means shit in terms of neg repping someone.....you have no reputation to neg rep.....get it???
> ...



I'm going to have to agree that this post was a little over the top man. Not to disrespect your opinion at all, but sometimes it might be easier to take a step back, have a smoke or something to chill, and then come back to the computer screen.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

He had every right to be pissed off after the Silva fight, especially since they were pretty much introducing UFC to a whole new nation with that card. But when it comes to a fight like Lyoto vs. Shogun then I think he should have kept his opinion to himself. I know he's no greater than any of us and is entitled to his own opinion, but as the president you shouldn't be disrespecting your champion like that. Like others said, he could have simply done a rematch and that's that.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> He had every right to be pissed off after the Silva fight, especially since they were pretty much introducing UFC to a whole new nation with that card. But when it comes to a fight like Lyoto vs. Shogun then I think he should have kept his opinion to himself. I know he's no greater than any of us and is entitled to his own opinion, but as the president you shouldn't be disrespecting your champion like that. Like others said, he could have simply done a rematch and that's that.


Yeah agreed he could have just stated it was a close fight and in "his" opinion he "thought" Shogun won, but he clearly didn't do enough to win the title so theirs an immediate rematch.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's Dana's opinion, he has the right to have one. Dana has always had his feelings out on his sleeve, never really hiding how he feels. He said he thought Shogun won, so did many, not such a big deal.

Also, Shogun is his fighter, fighting in his organization. Saying he thought a top contender who is going to get an instant rematch won the fight, isn't such a bad thing when both fighters are in your organization. Everyone knows bad calls are made in combat sports, it happens, and when it happens there's no reason to leave it under the rug, you state your opinion and move on.

I thought Machida won, but that, again, is my opinion. I have no issue with Dana sharing his.

Also, just a reminder to a few in this thread, keep the discussion civil, we're here to discuss Machida's view on Dana White, not who repped who and for what reasons, that stuff can stay in PM.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Yeah that really got me. I was shocked to hear Machida's post fight words ; I thought he would be more gracious a la Page/Ninja but it was nothing like that, quite the opposite. *He didn't even go and shake his opponent's hand, no show of respect whatsoever. The whole traditional Karate thing went out the window for me, and I thought he was a sore loser...err I mean sore winner.* The only reason he won is because he didn't show no pain, and tried his best not to limp during the fight. I bet you if he did(like Page/Forrest) Shogun would have won. That I give Machida Kudos for because you know that shit hurt like a bitch and showed his discipline. To bad his discipline didn't show in other areas.
> 
> *Before the fight I was a Machida fan, shit I was a Machida fan since the Franklin fight . Never was a Shogun fan and thought he was overrated, so it's not like I'm biased (FTR I do not think Shogun is overrated anymore). Sorry CC you're my boy but I must respectfully disagree lol.*


Bold 1: I would recommend you, that you pay a little bit more attention the next time before you leave such a wrong comment. Right after the fight, Lyoto went to Shogun and shook his hand and gave him a hug. If you wanna throw a bad light on Lyoto, you have to wait.. cause you won't find anything yet and I doupt you will find anything in the near future either. So just stop bashing him for no reason!

Bold 2: I don't really think he needs fans like you! If you can't support him in the toughest time of his professional MMA career and personal life, then I don't believe he needs you. Jump the Bandwagon again if he beats Shogun on Saturday :thumbsup:



FrodoFraggins said:


> Dana wasn't bashing the champ for gods sake, he was bashing the judging of the fight. Dana's had a stick up his ass about judging scores for a long time.
> 
> Dana understandably wants the person he thought won the fight on scoring to win according to judges. I'm not saying his personal scoring was right, but Dana is definitely not a Machida hater.
> 
> ...


If you are the President of the company you should think twice, before you stamp up your Champion just like that. Dana immediately went to Shogun after the fight and told him you won you won that fight! 
Later on in the press confernce however, he goes like I thought Shogun won yes.. I scored it round 2,3 Machida, Round 4,5 Shogun and Round 1 could have gone either way..:confused05: What is that?? If you think Shogun won that clearly, like you made it out in the first place.. then at least make yourself a fool and give Shogun 4 to 1 rounds! It was completely unnessary to bash his Champion u like that.. when the fight could have gone either way. And for a guy who has first class seats, he should recorgize that!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Dana being as hands on and as passionate about this sport is awesome.
I'd much rather hear him speak his mind than stay hidden in an office somewhere.
I couldn't even name the president of strikeforce, the wba, wbc, wbo, ibf.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Im not going in circles....dude he has said it, it has been posted on this very forum....do some looking around. I completely understand what you are saying....I am not saying nor inferring that, again get away from the Judges for a sec, go watch the post fight presser from that card......



I watched the post fight press conference as soon as I could locate it, just like I've done for every UFC card since UFC 100.

Anyway, we are going in circles and I'm not going to debate it any longer. I think Dana's statements may be disrespectful to Machida, but I don't see him as a hater. 

Dana could be a huge Machida fan for all I know. If GSP won a fight by a decision that I thought he should have lost, I'd publicly say as much. That doesn't suddenly make me a GSP hater, it makes me a fan that wants a fair result.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im kinda leaning on both sides when it comes to this.

1. If my employeer said someone else is better then me... id pretty much flip.

But

Dana White is just giving his opinion on the fight and there shouldn't be anything wrong with that.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

With Dana saying publicly what he has, he has definitely helped hype this fight.

I don't see the big deal here.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dana speaking his mind is why he is better than the commissioners or presidents of other sports leagues.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> It doesnt really matter to me...Dana is Dana and Lyoto operates soley on respect......pretty understandable hat Lyoto feels that way, for me it makes me smile because Dana just becomes another hater that Lyoto will prove wrong!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Gentlemen....Enjoy the fight!!!!!


I tried to rep you for this but I gotta spread the love. 

Good point, this really doesnt matter. It's 2 different people that lead 2 totally different lives. 

Damn you Coldcall I was hoping to have another reason to hate Machida and you go and change my mind.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I still am not sold on the 'Dana is a fan first" nonsense. If he was there would have been a lot more instant rematches Lets see what about Hammil-Bisping, Jardine-Bonnar, Penn-edgar just to name a few fights that were worthy of instant rematches. He didnt care about those, in fact nobody heard a peep about those fights. But where theres alot of money involved (for him) he certanly cares. And Machida bieng the first MMA guy to actually become champion using Karate as his main discipline is an instant ticket to $ for Dana, and the martial arts community as a whole. Actually the fight between Shogun and Machida wasnt really that exciting compared to alot of other fights ive seen. It was more of a chess match. There was no huge exchange, there was no ground game. It was only good because Machida was thought to be unbeatable. If that fight was any 2 other fighters how good would it have been?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

People need to remember that Dana is a fan of MMA and has his own opinions. He is allowed to express them whenever he wants, he's the president. I think people need to stop thinking that being a quiet president makes you better for it when that isn't true. Dana does and says things that every president thinks and he shouldn't get heat for that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> This post may be the single most offensive thing I have read on this entire site. Period. Some one neg repped you because he believed you are extremely narrow minded when it comes to Machida so you threaten to make his time here a living hell. A threat to neg rep everything he does because he disagrees with you. His neg rep may or may not have been warranted - I happen to think it may have been - but your hissy fit was disgusting.
> 
> We all get it, Cold Call. You agree with the judges decision. The vast majority of mma fans, analysts, and fighters do not. You believe Machida is a paragon of honesty, respect, and discipline. Not everyone does. I myself have seen no real signs of this besides him talking about it. But everybody has the right to a different opinion. If somebody disagrees with yours and neg reps what does it matter? He doesn't have a lot of weight to throw around. It wouldn't have touched your reputation but you have to throw yours in his face with attached threats?
> 
> ...





suniis said:


> Did I hurt your feelings? :sarcastic12:
> 
> If my neg repping you doesn't mean shit, then why do you care so much?
> 
> LOL...


cuz it isnt warrented for an opinion.......its a freakin opinion, guess what you'll get those on a forum, we dont neg for them....



suffersystem said:


> I'm going to have to agree that this post was a little over the top man. Not to disrespect your opinion at all, but sometimes it might be easier to take a step back, have a smoke or something to chill, and then come back to the computer screen.


 
Talk at me when you have some posts combined your all about 400 or so and your all crying....too bad, there is rep ettiquete and we dont neg rep opinions on this forum.....if you do you havent been here too long, anyone else wanna be painted red....K...Thanx.....Im sick of newbies bitching.....:sarcastic12:


All I have to say will be said Sat.....LOL beating up 10 yr olds....Go away.....


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> This post may be the single most offensive thing I have read on this entire site. Period. Some one neg repped you because he believed you are extremely narrow minded when it comes to Machida so you threaten to make his time here a living hell. A threat to neg rep everything he does because he disagrees with you. His neg rep may or may not have been warranted - I happen to think it may have been - but your hissy fit was disgusting.
> 
> We all get it, Cold Call. You agree with the judges decision. The vast majority of mma fans, analysts, and fighters do not. You believe Machida is a paragon of honesty, respect, and discipline. Not everyone does. I myself have seen no real signs of this besides him talking about it. But everybody has the right to a different opinion. If somebody disagrees with yours and neg reps what does it matter? He doesn't have a lot of weight to throw around. It wouldn't have touched your reputation but you have to throw yours in his face with attached threats?
> 
> ...


LOL How can you honestly compare the two? I don't know about you guys but I find beating up a 10 yr old much more offensive than receiving neg rep.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jcal said:


> I still am not sold on the 'Dana is a fan first" nonsense. If he was there would have been a lot more instant rematches Lets see what about Hammil-Bisping, Jardine-Bonnar, Penn-edgar just to name a few fights that were worthy of instant rematches. He didnt care about those, in fact nobody heard a peep about those fights. But where theres alot of money involved (for him) he certanly cares. And Machida bieng the first MMA guy to actually become champion using Karate as his main discipline is an instant ticket to $ for Dana, and the martial arts community as a whole. Actually the fight between Shogun and Machida wasnt really that exciting compared to alot of other fights ive seen. It was more of a chess match. There was no huge exchange, there was no ground game. It was only good because Machida was thought to be unbeatable. If that fight was any 2 other fighters how good would it have been?


Penn is getting an instant rematch with Edgar, so I don't know what you're talking about.

There are a few instances when Dana has done things for money, but on the flip side, he was willing to pay Fedor 2 million a fight, a guy who had very little marketability at the time, to fight in the UFC. Wouldn't you call that being a fan of the sport? Giving Shogun an instant rematch at Machida cause it was so close and many thought he won, isn't for the fans? Giving an instant rematch for Penn against Edgar cause many thought Penn won/it makes a great fight, isn't for the fans?

Dana is a huge MMA fan, he does do things for money sometimes, it is a business at the end of the day, but generally, he's a huge MMA fan and does a lot for fans, including giving us free UFN cards, always seeking to get the best fighters, even if having to pay house and home to get them, etc.

Also, talking about reps in a thread that's here to discuss the topic at hand, is also looked down upon. So, everyone needs to stick to the topic and quit it with the rep talk, stay on topic.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Dana can't fight yet he is always sticking his nose where it does not belong. He is Fredo from the Gofather, the Fertittas should learn from that movie. Oh and guess where he will be during the weigh-ins, right between the fighters like a fame whore, put Arinanne in there, no one wants to see his bald mug in every photo. Machida earns respect with every word and action.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I tried to rep you for this but I gotta spread the love.
> 
> Good point, this really doesnt matter. It's 2 different people that lead 2 totally different lives.
> 
> Damn you Coldcall I was hoping to have another reason to hate Machida and you go and change my mind.


 
I tried to rep you cuz i know your right on the verge of coming to the darkside!!!! I must spread like a cheap whore first....LOL....soon my friend tis will all be behind us and people will be talking about Rashad/Machida or Rampage/Machida......:thumb02:


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

We applaud Dana white when he stands up in front of media and press and absolutely trashes his own event Abu Dhabi style. He doesn't try to put some bullshit positive spin on it.

This is why I like the guy, he's on our side.

Now occasionally he'll give an opinion that is not so widely agreed with.. so what? 

You can make up your own mind rather than cry about credibility or question if a man in his position should be voicing an opinion.


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

cisco2403 said:


> If he didn't make a big deal about it, he would have been made out to be biased. I would be willing to bet if Strikeforce had a title bout that went like Silva fight, he would have been all over the press talking crap. Although, I think he should have kept his opinion to himself with the Machida fight. That decision was not in his or his fighters control. The Anderson fight was all Anderson's doing.


co-sign and i would had done the same thing dana did giving my opinion on how i felt


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, this thread has turned kinda personal, hasn't it? People calling other people not worthy of being Lyoto's fans, people threatening other people because they have twenty times the rep power than other guy. And that stuff is coming mainly from guys that I thought were really good posters. Wow...

Anyway...

Dana has the right to say whatever he wants, just as much as Lyoto has the right to criticize Dana for it. It's no secret that Dana sees is as most fans have seen it (both Abu-Dabi and Machida/Shogun), so it's not like he's the only one with this opinion. He doesn't try to sugarcoat anything, that's one thing I like about him (among many other things I don't like). I don't see why him saying that he thought the judges f'ed up should be such a big deal for Machida. Judges are fallible, they're only human. It is for this exact reason that there is something like a rematch. On the other hand I don't think Machida criticizing Dana is such a big deal. There won't be any consequences since his point is valid. But... in my opinion it makes the UFC look bad if Dana doesn't speak his mind on fights. Imagine if he hadn't lost a word about an obvious controversial decision - what would we as fans think? Imagine if there wouldn't have been a rematch. This rematch is basically the admission that the fight was actually a draw (not officially of course), that's why - scientifically speaking - the experiment is going to be restarted. We'll see what happens now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If Dana White was a thread... it would be this one!​


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wow, this thread has turned kinda personal, hasn't it? People calling other people not worthy of being Lyoto's fans, people threatening other people because they have twenty times the rep power than other guy. And that stuff is coming mainly from guys that I thought were really good posters. Wow...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Dana has the right to say whatever he wants, just as much as Lyoto has the right to criticize Dana for it. It's no secret that Dana sees is as most fans have seen it (both Abu-Dabi and Machida/Shogun), so it's not like he's the only one with this opinion. He doesn't try to sugarcoat anything, that's one thing I like about him (among many other things I don't like). I don't see why him saying that he thought the judges f'ed up should be such a big deal for Machida. Judges are fallible, they're only human. It is for this exact reason that there is something like a rematch. On the other hand I don't think Machida criticizing Dana is such a big deal. There won't be any consequences since his point is valid. But... in my opinion it makes the UFC look bad if Dana doesn't speak his mind on fights. Imagine if he hadn't lost a word about an obvious controversial decision - what would we as fans think? Imagine if there wouldn't have been a rematch. This rematch is basically the admission that the fight was actually a draw (not officially of course), that's why - scientifically speaking - the experiment is going to be restarted. We'll see what happens now.


this guy said it best


----------



## mmaanne (May 7, 2010)

PoloDaDon said:


> this guy said it best


i just have to agree...sometimes the things had lots of issues behind so we can not know the true motives...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DW Tends to be outspoken and should be diplomatic at times. He's basically shitting on two of his top champions. Interesting thought even though it probably won't happen, Blackhouse can take their entire roster and build an organization around them. DW really should be more appreciative. You can see Ed Soares, Lyoto, and A. Silva aren't to thrilled about his remarks about em. 

Jose Aldo 145/155 LW
Chinzo Machida 155 LW (when he's ready)
Anderson Silva MW 
Lyoto Machida 205 LHW
Lil Nog 205 LHW
Big Nog 225 HW
JDS HW

On a lighter note, if Machida wins looks like Ed Soares will be drinking his own piss...lolz...lolz. Fanhouse is fast becoming the interview of choice for me. Ariel conducts them well unlike Loretta Hunt or the other fly by night companies.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Bold 1: I would recommend you, that you pay a little bit more attention the next time before you leave such a wrong comment. Right after the fight, Lyoto went to Shogun and shook his hand and gave him a hug. If you wanna throw a bad light on Lyoto, you have to wait.. cause you won't find anything yet and I doupt you will find anything in the near future either. So just stop bashing him for no reason!
> 
> Bold 2: I don't really think he needs fans like you! If you can't support him in the toughest time of his professional MMA career and personal life, then I don't believe he needs you. Jump the Bandwagon again if he beats Shogun on Saturday :thumbsup:


*Bold 1*
Yep you're right, I made a mistake on the shaking hands part, but my point still stands in how he conducted himself afterwards without the slightest humility, or grace. Or maybe he was just being stubborn. 

*Bold 2*
Lets not make assumptions, because I'm not on ANYONES bandwagon. If I like a fighter I consider myself a fan, and if not then I am not, simple no? Was I a Machida fan, yes, probably before you were(a true bandwagon rider). I can even back that up by pulling old threads(2007) of me praising him before he even came to the UFC. Am I still a fan, yes of his fighting style, but no longer of him as a person. I feel the same way about Anderson Silva.

As far as not supporting him at his toughest, that's what gets me the most, in his toughest time he cracked and tossed out the respect, humility, discipline that everyone raves about. I understand he's human, and I can't fault him for that, but in all honesty Shogun after the fight showed more as a person during HIS TOUGHEST TIME than Machida who's trademark is Respect/Discipline/Tradition. But I understand you are firmly biased(no disrespect) so I understand your defensiveness.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Can.Opener said:


> We applaud Dana white when he stands up in front of media and press and absolutely trashes his own event Abu Dhabi style. He doesn't try to put some bullshit positive spin on it.
> 
> This is why I like the guy, he's on our side.
> 
> ...


It seems as though people want Dana to lie to the fans. He's brutally honest which people CAN'T hate him for it. I mean why sugar coat a bad fight/ppv? He tells it like it is and if he does lie people would then complain that he lied. Just the way it is with certain people , he does one thing they'll complain ... he does the opposite the same people complain 

At the end of the day, theres no pleasing people


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Soakked said:


> *Bold 1*
> Yep you're right, I made a mistake on the shaking hands part, but my point still stands in how he conducted himself afterwards without the slightest humility, or grace. Or maybe he was just being stubborn.
> 
> *Bold 2*
> ...


I must have missed something... what exactly did Machida do that was disrespectful?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I've cleaned up a few disruptive posts in the last two pages, so if your post is missing, no need to panic.

This thread needs to stay on topic now, I've given multiple verbal warnings, no more forum disruptions or infractions will be handed out.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> *Also, talking about reps in a thread that's here to discuss the topic at hand, is also looked down upon. So, everyone needs to stick to the topic and quit it with the rep talk, stay on topic*.





Michael Carson said:


> I've cleaned up a few disruptive posts in the last two pages, so if your post is missing, no need to panic.
> 
> This thread needs to stay on topic now, I've given multiple verbal warnings, no more forum disruptions or infractions will be handed out.


 

My bad I didnt see this post.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

you know what really bothers me?, a lot of people are acting like it was machidas fault that he one. yes i believe shogun won, it was a verryyyy close fight(im a machida fan btw). but he OBVIOUSLY has no say in the decision(not that anyone thinks he does)

and these same people are also bashing him for agreeing with the judges that he won,like do you really expect him to say: "yea, shogun won that fight, he did a lot of damage with his kicks, so overall, he came out on top and im a fraud".

OF COURSE youre gonna defend your win no matter how controversial it is, when youve been training your ass off for your first title defense, and just went through a 5 round war.

its much easier to critisize someone when youre watching and not actually doing.

come on guys....


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MILFHunter947 said:


> you know what really bothers me?, a lot of people are acting like it was machidas fault that he one. yes i believe shogun won, it was a verryyyy close fight(im a machida fan btw). but he OBVIOUSLY has no say in the decision(not that anyone thinks he does)
> 
> and these same people are also bashing him for agreeing with the judges that he won,like do you really expect him to say: "yea, shogun won that fight, he did a lot of damage with his kicks, so overall, he came out on top and im a fraud".
> 
> ...


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


>


good point, very classy by rampage. but my point is that hes not exactly doing anything *wrong* with him defending his "win"


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

It's not about him defending his win, it's just the way that he's done it that's put people off. 

Maybe I should have been his PR person, and if I was I would have advised him to come out with a statement such as...

"You know I fought and gave my heart out in that fight. A lot of people didn't like the decision which I understand because it was a very close fight that could have gone either way, even though I felt I won. I want to give Shogun a rematch because he is a warrior and tough opponent. All I can do is come back harder and I feel that I can come back on top without leaving any doubts"

But instead he got defensive, and acted like there was no doubt in his mind (denial) that he won that fight, and practically acted like Shogun didn't hurt him at all. He also gave Shogun no credit and no kudos practically. This of course is IMO, some might disagree.

*EDIT: Sorry about not staying on topic. To the topic at hand:*

I believe Machida's right, in all honesty I think he should have remained impartial. Or at the very least simply said that it was a "controversial" decision that deserves a immediate rematch.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I've cleaned up a few disruptive posts in the last two pages, so if your post is missing, no need to panic.
> 
> This thread needs to stay on topic now, I've given multiple verbal warnings, no more forum disruptions or infractions will be handed out.


Thanks! It was no my intentions to cause any drama!



To the topic at hand......


I think Dana has every right to give his opinion on fights and fighters in which he employs, although i do think that at times perhaps he says it a little too soon or perhaps in a way that he should have maybe thought about and maybe re-worded. I still think it's for the ebst though that he speaks out the way he does though, because you never have to worry about the things that are left unsaid. The guy will call bullshit on most things he sees are bullshit,a nd for that I think alot of company presidents should take note.

In the end I think it breeds a better work environment for both the fighters and the fans, as atleast you always know where most people sit on the issues.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Lyoto is right, whether or not you agree with the decision IS IRRELEVANT. saying that the judges got it wrong is bitching and moaning and accomplishing nothing other then saying "The Judges are wrong" and thats not helping you boy shogun much now is it dana.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> Lyoto is right, whether or not you agree with the decision IS IRRELEVANT. saying that the judges got it wrong is bitching and moaning and accomplishing nothing other then saying "The Judges are wrong" and thats not helping you boy shogun much now is it dana.


Irrelevant or not, everyone should have an opinion on the fight that happened. A win is a win though, and it being such a close battle, Lyoto does have every right to say he's pissed too. Obviously a fighter has to beleive he won that fight, and like I heard the other day, in a contest that close, without a clear winner, the champ has to keep his belt. Shogun MAY have won it it some peoples eyes, but I guess it just wasn't enough for him to be declared the winner. I can roll with that. Really, it is Lyoto's belt to lose, and Shogun has to bring it.

I'm not a Lyoto fan at all, but I do see where it is no fault of his. It was a close call, but in those instances, a little more is needed to be declared the winner when taking a belt.

Did I make any sense there, I've had a few beer already, hahaha.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

suffersystem said:


> Irrelevant or not, everyone should have an opinion on the fight that happened. A win is a win though, and it being such a close battle, Lyoto does have every right to say he's pissed too. Obviously a fighter has to beleive he won that fight, and like I heard the other day, in a contest that close, without a clear winner, the champ has to keep his belt. Shogun MAY have won it it some peoples eyes, but I guess it just wasn't enough for him to be declared the winner. I can roll with that. Really, it is Lyoto's belt to lose, and Shogun has to bring it.
> 
> I'm not a Lyoto fan at all, but I do see where it is no fault of his. It was a close call, but in those instances, a little more is needed to be declared the winner when taking a belt.
> 
> Did I make any sense there, I've had a few beer already, hahaha.


If i were the guy who was champion going in, and champion going out, id completely understand why hes mad at Dana, I would feel slighted if my boss went and said "the guy on top shouldnt be becuase i saw what happened a different way then it happened". At the end of the day its nice to have an opinion, but Jesus the first fight was 7 months ago, just acknowledge the rematch and shut up about this ancient "controversy"


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> If i were the guy who was champion going in, and champion going out, id completely understand why hes mad at Dana, I would feel slighted if my boss went and said "the guy on top shouldnt be becuase i saw what happened a different way then it happened". At the end of the day its nice to have an opinion, but *Jesus the first fight was 7 months ago, just acknowledge the rematch and shut up about this ancient "controversy*"


Understood, I'm just replying to the thread, unless that wasn't directed directly at me.... unfortunately these things will continue to come up up until tomorrow night, then all our questions will hopefully be answered one way or the other. I am looking forward to it. I really have no affection either way that much for either fighter, I know they are both skilled and are animals in the game. I'm satisfied with any outcome, as long as it is definitive, because that is the only way to shut either side up, IMHO.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

suffersystem said:


> Understood, I'm just replying to the thread, unless that wasn't directed directly at me.... unfortunately these things will continue to come up up until tomorrow night, then all our questions will hopefully be answered one way or the other. I am looking forward to it. I really have no affection either way that much for either fighter, I know they are both skilled and are animals in the game. I'm satisfied with any outcome, as long as it is definitive, because that is the only way to shut either side up, IMHO.


Nah, that was at everyone who makes any thread about shogun/machida/lhw title into BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHOGUN WON!!11! in some miraculous few posts.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

MILFHunter947 said:


> good point, very classy by rampage. but my point is that hes not exactly doing anything *wrong* with him defending his "win"


Woah! Rampage humble in *VICTORY*, never thought I'd see the day. If only he was always like that! He's probably be one of my favorites.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Woah! Rampage humble in *VICTORY*, never thought I'd see the day. If only he was always like that! He's probably be one of my favorites.


 
Its like he was a different guy back then, some people get in fronnt of the camera and totally change, or come into a lot of money and lose focus or priority.....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Woah! Rampage humble in *VICTORY*, never thought I'd see the day. If only he was always like that! He's probably be one of my favorites.


He's always been humble in victory and in defeat as far as I remember. If he lost he'd be honest and say that boy whupped my ass.

The only exception I think is about 2 months after the Forrest fight he did a 360 on his comments that he said after the fight, which was surprising.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey cold call hope you are doing well, It should be a sweet saturday, Machida is a gimme but hoping Koscheck can pull it out. And anyone repping Dana - Splice is on the card ----- major face palm.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Soakked said:


> He's always been humble in victory and in defeat as far as I remember. If he lost he'd be honest and say that boy whupped my ass.
> 
> The only exception I think is about 2 months after the Forrest fight he did a 360 on his comments that he said after the fight, which was surprising.


180 not a 360. sorry its a pet peeve of mine. :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

gotta agree with Machida, Yes dana has a right to his own opinion but keep it behind close doors.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> 180 not a 360. sorry its a pet peeve of mine. :thumb02:


Yeah you are right but if I said that it wouldn't be a figure of speech lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> gotta agree with Machida, Yes dana has a right to his own opinion but keep it behind close doors.


That would require subtlety, something Dana doesn't need in his current position of power.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> That would require subtlety, something Dana doesn't need in his current position of power.


Dana could be replaced by Arianny and it would make no difference , the Fertittas are running the show thank god.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> Dana could be replaced by Arianny and it would make no difference , the Fertittas are running the show thank god.


Just as long as Dana doesn't replace Arianny I'm cool with it


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

You gotta give Dana credit for at least being involved. Whether someone likes his opinions or not you can't deny his devotion for the product he's trying to sell. He works hard and at least he takes advantage of his ability to watch the fights which is better than having a president who doesn't care. I don't always agree with his opinions but I admire his work ethic is all I'm saying...


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I understand where Machida is coming from. To have your boss say the judges made a mistake would be tough.

Of course there are two sides to the coin. I'm sure Shogun felt like he was robbed and he works for White as well.

I certainly don't agree with everything White says or the manner in which he says it. However I do find his honesty refreshing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Complaints*

Either way it didn't matter cause Machida lost!


----------

